# Check Out My New Hat (music related)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2m3o9p1&s=9#.WM5ibzKZORt

It was custom made, I compose my own piano music
( https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkzbohV191BuBX_h_r1M8hA ), and tend to prefer slower tempos. Even when indulging in music with more groove and funk to it, it still has a laid back nature to it. That's why I got this! I know I don't have to explain what this means on this board (I visit other boards where I need to), but I absolutely love it, it's so me!

Hope this brings a smile to your day!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mods, I genuinely ask that you leave this thread in this section, it doesn't really fit into any section on this board by the rules, but, I want it here if that is ok.

Thanks!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Someone's got to get a kick out of this! ha.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I especially like the titles you give your pieces.
( nothing against you playing I might add)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I especially like the titles you give your pieces.
> ( nothing against you playing I might add)


I recall you not being a big fan of Sea and Sand when I posted it, stating "should I be honest or polite". It's ok if you genuinely don't like it, I don't have a problem with that at all! It's the people that pretend not to like it out of something in their head that bothers me, and I'm good at picking up on that, calling them out on it in creative ways, and moving on.

I like my titles too, have you ever heard of Bela Fleck and the Flecktones? They are a very compositional group and give colorful titles to their pieces. I know it's not conventional in the classical world to give "cute" titles to your music, and it's more named after the genre, but I wouldn't have it any other way. One of my favorites that is on that list of songs I have on Youtube there as far as titles go is "Blue Birds Sing". This title denotes the opposite feeling the song evokes, and I like that contrast.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I especially like the titles you give your pieces.
> ( nothing against you playing I might add)


I also like how you commented on the music and not the hat, I'd definitely much rather you critique the music, you made me a happy man! I love genuine opinions!


----------

